# How long after breastfeeding did it take for your periods to regulate?



## icklemonster

Not sure if this is the right forum, but guessing this is going to have a fair amount of people who breastfed for up to a year! 

It has been nearly 6 months since I stopped breastfeeding and my periods are all over the place. I didn't have any periods while bf'ing. 

I've just come on 6 days early, and the previous two were both 4 days late. I used to have super regular cycles, 28 days on the dot, every month. We want to start ttc#2 in summer and if this carries on I'm not going to have a clue when I'm going to ovulate.:shrug:

Is this normal? How long did it take others to regulate? xxx


----------



## lindseymw

My periods returned around 8 months pp (was still BFing). I think they took a few months to get into a normal pattern although even now I still have months were I am a few days early/late.


----------



## Button#

Mine took a few months to settle. I didn't get mine back until LO was 18 months. Hope they settle down for you quickly.


----------



## pandacub

I stopped breastfeeding last may, it took two months for my period to come back I think and my periods are still irregular, some months I'll have none, some months I'll have two. It might be down to my implant though? So I'm not sure I can entirely blame bf'ing. Implants coming out next week so we'll see


----------



## SazzleR

I exclusively breastfed DS for 6 months & didn't have a period the whole time. Once I stopped, despite stopping slowly, replacing a feed at a time, they came straight back & were pretty regular from then on. Never like clockwork like they used to be but an average of 30 days, although I had between 26 & 36 day cycles up until TTC this time.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mine returned after 11 months exclusively BF-ing. But I hadn't given up at the time I think we were down to 2 or 3 a day. I'm still feeding now but usually she only has it 4 times a week in the morning. Just checking FF and my cycles have been 41, 35, 30, 29 and on day 32 now waiting for the :witch: to pitch up. I guess looking at that mine are still all over the place. x Hope things settle for you soon x


----------



## yazzy

I bf my LO until she was 17 months.
My period came back after 9 months and it pretty much went back to normal. My cycles are long at 42 days but so far I've had one odd one where I seemed to miss a period. 
Ttc #2 now so just hoping my long cycles won't be a problem.


----------



## RachA

I fed DD until she was 18 months. My periods returned when she was somewhere between 12 & 18 months. DD us now 4 1/3 years and my periods are still not back to how they used to be. I used to have a 28 day cycle and my period lasted 5 days. Now it can be anywhere between 24 and 30 days and last between 4 & 8. 
I did however have a coil fitted when DD was a few months old and it's possible that's what's causing the issues.


----------



## RcdM

I exclusively pumped for 5 months and my period came back about 2-3 months after I stopped. It was so nice not having to worry about it lol.

Although I am pregnant now with #2 so no more periods for at least another year, yay!


----------



## BigAl

I got af back 6 weeks after quitting bf at 16m. Only had 2 before getting preg again, so no idea if they regulated or not. I would say get some cheap opk's, they worked first time for me. They were £15 for 100 so it didn't matter if I used them everyday really.


----------



## Teeny

my periods returned 7 months pp. they took till dd was night weaned at 12 months to come back full force but were regular from start till I conceived when dd was 17 months ( I was still bf'ing)

gl xx


----------



## aliss

He weaned 2 months ago (16 months) and they are still wonky


----------



## icklemonster

Thanks all, seems like it is pretty normal then. 

Thanks for the tip on the ov sticks, will have to look into some cheap ones. With DD I bought a pack of clearblue ones and it was about £20 for 5, but because I had such regular cycles I only used 2!! Good to know you can get them cheaper, as sounds like I'll be needing them this time round!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

My period was back 7 months pp and I bf'd for 11 months. I always had a regular and very light period and my first one after birth was still the same. So not much changed for me


----------



## Teeny

def watch ur ovulation as it can shorten the part between period and ovulation when u r still breast feeding. this means there isn't enough lining to implant.

u can take supplements to help this out so worth taking a look xxx


----------



## Bex84

My periods started 4 months pp and i finished breast feeding when lo was 22 months. My periods did not regulate in the 6 months before got pregnant with this lo and was between 28-36 days apart. My periods wernt perfectly regular before lo though either


----------



## Jaxvipe

I breastfeed until DD was 1 and my periods came back about 4 months pp and were regular right away


----------

